# Available for Crew on Saturday Jan. 14



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like a small window of opportunity, I have my own equipment and cash for gas, whatever. Have references, will fish for food. :spineyes:


COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HOUSTON/GALVESTON TX
335 AM CST TUE JAN 10 2012
UPPER TEXAS COASTAL WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO THE MATAGORDA 
WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT 20 TO 60 NM-
335 AM CST TUE JAN 10 2012


FRIDAY NIGHT
EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. 

SATURDAY
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 5 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. 

SATURDAY NIGHT
NORTH WINDS AROUND 5 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Looks like a small window of opportunity, I have my own equipment and cash for gas, whatever. Have references, will fish for food. :spineyes:
> 
> COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HOUSTON/GALVESTON TX
> ...


I'll go too,,,if a second is needed. Also have my own stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Pm me i am planning a trip out of freeport grouper and aj fishing.....


----------

